# Another newbie



## Rasool (12/10/15)

Hi everyone

I purchased a subox mini and I'm loving it,
The standard coils are nice but I really wana start building my own coils.
Which gauge wire would you guys recommend ?
And is it possible to use a dripper on this device?

[rsvp=15770]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


----------



## zadiac (12/10/15)

Welcome to the family 

Start with 28g and 26g wire and yes, you can use a dripper on the subox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

Most welcome to the forum, @Rasool. Last night I built a coil for the Subox with 27 g - a 1.0 ohm coil for my daughter in law. I suspect for around 0.5 ohms, if that is your target, 26 g would be better. Dripper is fine on the Subox - just bear in mind that the 510 connection is not spring loaded - so some drippers might not connect. Have seen a picture of someone using a Sapor dripper on a Subox.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rasool (12/10/15)

Wow, that was quick 

Can you suggest a dripper that won't burn a hole in my wallet ?

Can the Atlantis tank fit onto the subox? (mine tends to leak)


----------



## Silver (12/10/15)

Rasool said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I purchased a subox mini and I'm loving it,
> The standard coils are nice but I really wana start building my own coils.
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Rasool 
Enjoy the subox mini and the coil building
Take care and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (12/10/15)

Rasool said:


> Wow, that was quick
> 
> Can you suggest a dripper that won't burn a hole in my wallet ?
> 
> Can the Atlantis tank fit onto the subox? (mine tends to leak)



I very recently got the Mutation X V4 Mini (authentic) for R390.
It has an adjustable pin to ensure t fits your subox.

Using it on my subox. I wrapped 2 26g coils around 2mm screwdriver at 7 wraps.
Came to 0.4ohms according to the subox.
It works very well for me.

I haven't built for the RBA yet, still using the stock RBA coils.
I like 0.5 but with 26g wire I don't see and easy way to make a coil for the RBA (Still a newbie also).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

Rasool said:


> Wow, that was quick
> 
> Can you suggest a dripper that won't burn a hole in my wallet ?
> 
> Can the Atlantis tank fit onto the subox? (mine tends to leak)


The Sapor (by Wotofo) is not too expensive and it is an authentic. My best dripper and many on here like it.
The Atlantis should screw in. Not sure if it will make contact as I do not own one, but give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rasool (12/10/15)

I'm excited to be part of such a helpful and friendly community, thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

Andre said:


> The Sapor (by Wotofo) is not too expensive and it is an authentic. My best dripper and many on here like it.
> The Atlantis should screw in. Not sure if it will make contact as I do not own one, but give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## popcorn_skollie (12/10/15)

Hello

I'm new here too and looking for some advice.
These are my devices. I have been vaping for 2 years and struggle to understand all the technical jargon. 
I have the infinite dripper which I love but its a pain using when I'm out.
As you can see I have destroyed my Goblin.
I've looked online and have been to stores for a replacement but its overwhelming and don't know what choice would be best for my simple battery setup. 







So I need a replacement that meets the following criteria.

Something rebuild-able. I use 26/28 something wire with 7/8 wraps with japanese cotton.
Something easy to build and maintain as the 2 above. 
Hold a couple ml of juice. (Not a dripper)
Something which has the option of buying a replacement glass only (should I, or rather when I break it again)

Its also worth mentioning that I like the airflow of the dripper better. so a replacement tank which has better airflow that the goblin would be nice.

I was also told by a VAPEMOB store employee that I need something which has an adjustment screw at the bottom bit. As appossed to the newer ones that have a 'pushpin' ? Not sure exactly what that means.

Single or dual coil? mmh. not sure. both above are dual. The only thing about them is sometimes struggling to get them to fire equally. But its not a major hurdle. I usually get it right eventually. I would love a single coil option to avoid all that but worry that it wont vape with the same intensity as the duals I'm accustomed to.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## argief (12/10/15)

I wrapped 26g 7 times over a 3mm drill bit and it comes in at 0.9ohm. I like the larger coil, imo produces more vapour. Good flavour. My first coil build  so still learning!

EDIT: Using the cotton that came in the kit.


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

popcorn_skollie said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new here too and looking for some advice.
> These are my devices. I have been vaping for 2 years and struggle to understand all the technical jargon.
> ...


Looks like you have two mechanical devices there. Personally I do not feel safe to use RTAs on mechanical mods. And I do not use Hybrid mods at all. Here is a good article, which might assist you understanding the comments from VapeMob: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-you-want-to-go-mechanical-a-guidetutorial.t15227/

That out of the way, my recommendation would be the Goliath V2 tank and the Sapor dripper.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/10/15)

Rasool said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I purchased a subox mini and I'm loving it,
> The standard coils are nice but I really wana start building my own coils.
> ...


Welcome. Like the others said, 28/26g is a good starting point. I went for a gentle 28g when I started rebuilding and found that my vaping experience was greatly improved as soon as I did. Just be sure to do your research on the forum and online before you build your first coil, paying special attention to battery safety and ohm's law and all that stuff - I'm sure you've encountered loads of threads about it. A good rule of thumb is, when in doubt, ask this forum - you'll be amazed at how quickly people respond and help  . Also, you will need a multimeter, which most vendors sell.... the taste of e-juice is about to become a whole lot better!


popcorn_skollie said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new here too and looking for some advice.
> These are my devices. I have been vaping for 2 years and struggle to understand all the technical jargon.
> ...


I have a Velocity RDA clone and could recommend it as a good all-rounder. The Derringer is also great - tiny and simple with tons of flavour. The Sapor is well liked on the forum too but I haven't tried it yet. In terms of tanks, Goblin Mini is my favourite, but seeing as you already have a goblin, maybe the Goliath or even the new Subtank mini with RBA base, or the Zephyrus (don't have one, but many swear by this tank) - probably advisable to use the sub-ohm tanks on regulated mods though rather than mechs. My Subtank lived on a SMPL for quite a while but then started reading stories about batteries venting - especially with hybrids.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

